
The Beginner's Guide to Intermittent Fasting - Tomte
http://jamesclear.com/the-beginners-guide-to-intermittent-fasting
======
irongeek
I have been using Intermittent Fasting for about 3 years. I typically eat
between 11am and 6pm, usually eating a little later than 11am and finishing
before 6pm. My weight has never been more steady and I am 20 pounds lighter
than I was when I started.

Like the author I routinely will allow a day each week to enjoy friends and
craft beers. Sometimes this is two days a week and then I just go right back
to my schedule. My weight stays steady and I feel great.

The biggest benefit I noticed is no blood sugar spikes. I tried 3 meals, and 6
small meals throughout the day, I was always hungry and felt like I was always
dieting. Not anymore.

I am 45 years old, I run and lift weights, but I did both these activities
before Intermittent Fasting. I still move heavy weights and my running times
keep improving and I weigh the same as I did in my 20s.

------
monkeyfoo
Hmmm, delicious spam

~~~
Tomte
Oh, a drive-by troll with his first comment.

Please leave HN.

